# Bringing Food Your First Time Working?



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you bring food for everyone or no?

If you do why do you, if you don't why?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 10, 2008)

absolutely not, for a few reasons.

its not my job to feed anybody.

i cant possibly be aware of the allergies and preferences of a group of people, especially people i have never met.

i cant afford to feed a station house full of people.

that being said, coffee or donuts is a nice gesture.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 10, 2008)

I did, we worked two man teams for 24 hours at a time per station...so it was just me and my partner so i brought some burgers.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 10, 2008)

*comfort food to the crew!*

I will bring in the staples of life, home made milk chocolate chip cookies, and on the cold days home made chicken matzo ball soup! ^_^


----------



## paramedix (Jun 11, 2008)

I would not mind to be on the same shift as you airwaygoddes.... All those nice food. he he

Personally I dont bring food for everyone else, depends if it was arranged before hand for a specific reason.

I try to take my food to work, if I remember, 'cause when you just think you can go and buy something, call drops and off you go. Then this will go on until you home and eat your food you left there.

I must say, we have a braai now and a again. That's GREAT!!!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 11, 2008)

I wouldn't do it for my FIRST day at the house.  On occassion, we'll all bring pieces / parts of a meal and throw it all together for breakfast / lunch / dinner but it's always something that's been prearranged.  
Of course I also agree with KEVD18 that coffee and / or donuts might make a really nice gesture.


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 11, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> on the cold days home made chicken matzo ball soup! ^_^



mmmm goddess, i need to come up to sb, i'm only a couple hours away in good ol san diego.......could u put some in a thermos for me and i'll be on my way !! ^_^

j/k but that does sound delicious! yum.


----------



## Jon (Jun 11, 2008)

Donuts or cookies - YES.

a cold sandwich for YOURSELF, on your first shift - YOU SHOULD

Birning food for everyone else? I don't see why.


----------



## NJN (Jun 11, 2008)

I stop by the 7-11 on the way in, cookies or something.
Real food for myself maybe.
Food for others, nope.
Although there is one crew that cooks, and they are great. I came by during one of their shifts. Parking lot was full of PD and FD vehicles, Medics parked in front of one of the bays.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are doing 24 hour shift, then I would bring something to eat. If you eat out so be it, but in case you are not able or if the crew brings their own, then you are prepared. With increase in fuel prices, there are more and more limitations on crews going to get nourishment. 

R/r 911


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 11, 2008)

Jon said:


> Donuts or cookies - YES.
> 
> a cold sandwich for YOURSELF, on your first shift - YOU SHOULD
> 
> Birning food for everyone else? I don't see why.



I do bring food for my self, just on another thread the idea of food being brought for your crew came up and i was just wondering what everybodys opinion was. Personally I do not do it, from time to time if im working with people I like ill pay for their food. But i really don't see the poin in bringing food for other people.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 11, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> I do bring food for my self, just on another thread the idea of food being brought for your crew came up and i was just wondering what everybodys opinion was. Personally I do not do it, from time to time if im working with people I like ill pay for their food. But i really don't see the poin in bringing food for other people.


Depends if the person (girl) is hot or not whether I will buy their food for them or not. I have cooked for my partner and I all the time but we switch off who pays for the ingredients and cooks.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> If you are doing 24 hour shift, then I would bring something to eat. If you eat out so be it, but in case you are not able or if the crew brings their own, then you are prepared. With increase in fuel prices, there are more and more limitations on crews going to get nourishment.
> 
> R/r 911



Sorry if i wasn't clear, I meant to bring food for the crew, EXonuts, Coffee, Bagels, Pizza. Stuff like that


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 11, 2008)

I buy the meals every so often. A great morale builder, especially when you have been at level 0 (no EMS units available) for a while. As a Supervisor, I know one of the easiest and best appreciation tools is to make sure that your crews have a full tummy and rehydrated. If possible even a 15-30 minute .. silent break. To allow some sanity to re-occur. People remember good intentions and thoughts. Even in ER, when we are getting our arses kicked, I mill make sure they have something to eat & cover for them to take a break. Even ER Doc's need a break.. and there is no reason that they cannot take a 15 minute get away... 
Either cooking or going to a restaurant is a good way to build comradely and unfortunately to get a call...

Personally, everyone usually brings or buys something for their partner or crew (depends upon the pay day..lol). I do not like students buying or bringing food, until after the clinical is over. I do not want any misconception or thoughts of bribing or being a "buddy" to the crew.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 11, 2008)

I am a compulsive feeder. I was raised in a huge family and generally had to be prepared to fix meals for anywhere from 8 to 20 at a moments notice. Cooking for people is a way I show affection and caring. As to the allergy/food preference issues, if you just let people know what's in it, they choose whether or not to eat it. Doesn't offend me if they choose not to. 

I bake bread, and grow a lot of my own food and I'm known for showing up at the station with a laundry basket full of extras from my garden. I have cooked thanksgiving/christmas/birthday dinners for my husbands shift. I've sent my husband to work with warm scones or coffee cake fresh from the oven.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 11, 2008)

Although bringing food, specialy on the frist shift, for the entire shift can be percieved as an act of friendlyness, it can also be seen as perhaps trying to nuy respect, or into a very tight community.  You may also offend some people, as they could have reservations.

I would rather opt to bring food for everyone, once you get to know who eats what.  There is nothing wrong with bringing a few treats of some kind!!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 17, 2008)

Ops Paramedic said:


> Although bringing food, specialy on the frist shift, for the entire shift can be percieved as an act of friendlyness, it can also be seen as perhaps trying to nuy respect, or into a very tight community.  You may also offend some people, as they could have reservations.
> 
> I would rather opt to bring food for everyone, once you get to know who eats what.  There is nothing wrong with bringing a few treats of some kind!!



As the newbie, maybe not. Ask around, ask your supervisor or mentor. Definitely bring some money to chip in for takeout if there is going to be a "food run" (but always bring your own food in case you don't get a chance to eat any of it due to business). Also, some depts have the tradition of the newbie buying ice cream after certain typical blunders. Don't believe them when they say you have to hire a pole dancer or clown, however, they're pulling your leg.
And you will owe them ice cream.


----------



## Clibby (Jun 17, 2008)

I try and bring some snacks for everyone when I volunteer. Cupcakes, cookies, chips, something when we get hungry after that 3AM call. The company pays for the volunteers to grab dinner somewhere in town.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 20, 2008)

On our frequently steamy-hot Southern nights, I like to run over to the Piggly Wiggly and get a couple boxes of Lemon Italian Ice cups (Luigi's?) for the crews. Very refreshing, sweet and (obviously) icy cold. 

P.S. Yes, there is a store called Piggly-Wiggly. No one up North ever believes me. (Link)


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 20, 2008)

*I remember Piggly Wiggly in California in the Dark Ages*

No one believes "Hinky Dinky" supermarkets in Nebraska, now long gone.


----------



## Lyss (Jun 20, 2008)

Tincanfireman said:


> On our frequently steamy-hot Southern nights, I like to run over to the Piggly Wiggly and get a couple boxes of Lemon Italian Ice cups (Luigi's?) for the crews. Very refreshing, sweet and (obviously) icy cold.
> 
> P.S. Yes, there is a store called Piggly-Wiggly. No one up North ever believes me. (Link)




Ahhh... the Piggly Wiggly.  I miss that about the South.  Another few years and I hope to make my way back again.  

We have a medic that cooks a lot, she brings stuff from home and puts it in the fridge for us to munch on, or she'll cook a snack if she's hungry and set it out for everyone.  I personally don't bring anything as far as a meal for anyone but myself.  If we go out to eat then I'll buy for everyone, especially after a call, but being a college student I can't do that very often.  

FYI if you go out on a relatively gruesome call and its your first trauma and they offer to buy you dinner.... RUN.  Especially if they take you some place Italian.  IE After an open skull fracture with spillage of brain matter they'll order spaghetti and meat sauce, and feed it to you.  The smell of pasta still turns my stomach <_<


----------



## motownems (Aug 12, 2008)

Lyss said:


> FYI if you go out on a relatively gruesome call and its your first trauma and they offer to buy you dinner.... RUN.  Especially if they take you some place Italian.  IE After an open skull fracture with spillage of brain matter they'll order spaghetti and meat sauce, and feed it to you.  The smell of pasta still turns my stomach <_<



hahahahahahaha 
If you think you can handle it, do it. And ask for seconds.


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you request lasagna?  =)


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 13, 2008)

The donuts thing is a good idea.....I think I'll bring some when I get my first shift....and maybe some coffee. I think my wife will be the one sending along food to share on occasion which is just fine by me :wub:


----------

